# What do you like for pellets?  Or are they all about the same?



## runway1 (May 27, 2017)

Just like the title asks.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 27, 2017)

Hey runway 1.  Nope they're not all the same.  That said, are you talking about different brands or different woods?

Gary


----------



## runway1 (May 27, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey runway 1. Nope they're not all the same. That said, are you talking about different brands or different woods?
> 
> Gary


Brands.  I know which woods I want, just thinking which pellet brands. Got a preference? 

Need to renew my apple stock.  Used Bear Claw.  Good smoke flavor, just wondering if there are other quality choices.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 27, 2017)

I generally stick with 2 main brands.  Todd's (Amazen) whenever available are my first choice.  They're 100% of the wood you choose.  2nd choice is BBQ Delight.  They're very good.

Gary


----------



## youngbuck (May 27, 2017)

I have bought 2 2400lb pallets from lumberjack. I prefer their pecan blend for most stuff. I like hickory for prime rib and their mesquite blend for steaks and chicken fast cooks. All their stuff is real wood, no flavor oils. Their expensive stuff is mixed with oak to keep the price down or 100% flavor wood for a little more money


----------



## runway1 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks all.  I have noticed that some which say 100% "hardwood" aren't the wood that you're buying.  I.e. 100% apple is made from 100% hardwood, but not all apple.


----------



## runway1 (May 28, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> I generally stick with 2 main brands. Todd's (Amazen) whenever available are my first choice. _They're 100% of the wood you choose_. 2nd choice is BBQ Delight. They're very good.
> 
> Gary


Yup, that's a key point.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

Yep if you want quality &100% of the wood your buying stick with Todd's pellets.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## runway1 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks, Al and everybody.  Just ordered 2x20# of apple and hickory from the AMZN website.  I'm sure I'll be happy with them.  Running a good deal right now too.  20# for $25/$30, depending on the wood.  Got 40# for $55, shipping included!


----------



## bregent (May 28, 2017)

>Got 40# for $55, shipping included!

Ouch!


----------



## runway1 (May 28, 2017)

bregent said:


> >Got 40# for $55, shipping included!
> 
> Ouch!


Cheapest I've seen for AMZN pellets.  BBQ Delight is even more.  Hard to find real wood pellets (100% of the flavor you choose) under that price.  Sure Traeger, CampChef, etc. have them cheaper but ....e.g. Traeger....theirs are 60% alder!!


----------



## masonsjax (May 29, 2017)

CookinPellets are around $35 for 40# shipped on Amazon Prime. The perfect mix blend are my favorite pellets I've used. Some of the Lumber Jack flavors are available on there for less than a dollar per lb as well. BBQpelletsOnline has all the flavors for slightly more, but free shipping also.


----------



## bregent (May 29, 2017)

runway1 said:


> Cheapest I've seen for AMZN pellets.  BBQ Delight is even more.  Hard to find real wood pellets (100% of the flavor you choose) under that price.  Sure Traeger, CampChef, etc. have them cheaper but ....e.g. Traeger....theirs are 60% alder!!


Your paying $1.38/lb. You can easily get Lumberjack delivered for less than $1/lb from Amazon. There's an online retailer that can put a group buy together for others in your area and get them for much less. I pay about $0.38/lb delivered to Califonia. SmokeRing is another option. If you're just burning a lb or less in a AMNPS price doesn't really matter, but if your cooking on a pellet grill, that gets expensive real quick. I'm not sure if AMZN does bulk orders - I've asked here but never got a definitive answer.


----------



## tallbm (May 29, 2017)

I have tried a number of brands and I like Lumberjack the best.  This is because Lumberjack offers basically every wood as 100% of THAT wood.  They also offer blends if you want which isn't a bad thing at all when you are told upfront it is a blend, where other brands say "Apple" but only offer 30% of the wood as apple and the rest as a cheaper wood like Alder.  I don't care for the "hidden" blend options so much but some blends with mesquite seem sensible to me.

Also Lumberjack will do variety packs for your at like 1 to 3 pounds bags that you can order online.  The price is expensive but you can then try all kinds of 100% woods or their blends you've never had access to and see what you do and do not like.  I got a 7 wood 100% wood variety pack and man it has been an amazing learning experience and I'm glad I did it at least once.  I may do again with some of their specialty blends like the pepper blend or the italian blend.

I avoid Traeger.  I believe they use oils to "flavor" the wood to be hickory, apple, cherry, etc. flavor.  I don't want the trickery of oils I just want the wood.  Lumberjack is straight forward with it and man I've had some good smokes with their 100% woods and I can make my own blends as I like.  I made a mix of 70% apple and 30% hickory on some pork belly bacon using my Lumberjack 100% pellets and WOW is all I can say!

Finally, a non Lumberjack option I really like is the Pit Boss Competition Blend and it can be had for cheap.  I found online after some hardcore googling that it was listed as  50% maple, 25% hickory, and 25% cherry.  I seem to like blends that use Maple rather than alder or oak.

Anyhow, I hope all this info helps :)


----------



## basing110 (May 30, 2017)

Lumberjack competition blend has been my go to. For pork and beef. Have not tried it with chicken yet


----------



## runway1 (May 30, 2017)

masonsjax said:


> CookinPellets are around $35 for 40# shipped on Amazon Prime. The perfect mix blend are my favorite pellets I've used. Some of the Lumber Jack flavors are available on there for less than a dollar per lb as well. BBQpelletsOnline has all the flavors for slightly more, but free shipping also.





bregent said:


> Your paying $1.38/lb. You can easily get Lumberjack delivered for less than $1/lb from Amazon. There's an online retailer that can put a group buy together for others in your area and get them for much less. I pay about $0.38/lb delivered to Califonia. SmokeRing is another option. If you're just burning a lb or less in a AMNPS price doesn't really matter, but if your cooking on a pellet grill, that gets expensive real quick. I'm not sure if AMZN does bulk orders - I've asked here but never got a definitive answer.


Are these examples 100% of the wood as labeled?  I know cookinpellets are, but they didn't offer apple only. Only the mix and hickory, which I might be fine with.  Just need an influx of apple.

Bregent, are the sources you mention offering 100% apple when I order apple?  That's basically where I see the price go up.  I'm pretty new so looking for sources you may have known for a long time.  Thanks for the help!

Yeah, right now I'm only using the AMNPS.  Although, I expect to move onto a pellet smoker in the next year or so.


----------



## runway1 (May 30, 2017)

Just read Lumberjack contents:  60% Red Oak-40% Apple Fruity smoke.  That's where I'm finding lower prices.


----------



## runway1 (May 30, 2017)

Not saying that's necessarily a problem.  Just saying if I want a mix, I figure I'll make my own from my stock but if I want apple, give me 100% apple.  I'll mix in my own hickory, or whatever.  Oak, I haven't tried.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2017)

Lumberjack makes a 100% Apple pellet, In small quantities from BBQPelletsOnline they can $52/40 lbs, Hickory is $45. But bulk price for 100% Apple is $847/ton, with delivery runs about $0.58/lb. Where are you located?


----------



## runway1 (May 30, 2017)

A ton?!  Not in that category.  I'm in Huntington Beach, CA.  Honestly, I'm burning maaaaaybe 6-8 lbs/mo.  I have an MES 30" and often use chips for short smokes of less than 3 hrs.  Even ribs I'll sometimes use chips and just fill it a couple times.  My 20# each of apple/hickory will likely last the rest of this year.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2017)

runway1 said:


> A ton?!  Not in that category.  I'm in Huntington Beach, CA.  Honestly, I'm burning maaaaaybe 6-8 lbs/mo.  I have an MES 30" and often use chips for short smokes of less than 3 hrs.  Even ribs I'll sometimes use chips and just fill it a couple times.  My 20# each of apple/hickory will likely last the rest of this year.


You don't need to buy a ton to get that price. As mentioned, they will help setup group buys for others folks in your area. 1/4 ton is usually what they want each person to buy, but last time I split that with a friend so we each got about 6 bags. Here's the list of current group buys in the works: https://bbqpelletsonline.com/index.php/contact-us/current-group-buys

But I thought you were using a pellet grill in which case you can burn through a bag in a weekend.


----------



## masonsjax (May 30, 2017)

As mentioned, Lumber Jack makes a huge variety of pellets, many of them 100% and the blends clearly disclose what you're getting.

I've been using the Fruitwood Blend recently, it's 80% Cherry and 20% Apple and is very nice.

bbqpelletsonline has a code right now (3bagsdisc) for $7 off a 60# order. They sell 10, 20, and 40 lb increments all with free shipping.


----------



## runway1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Those are good options for my next buy.  Much appreciated!


----------



## marauderrt10 (Jun 1, 2017)

Guys what blend would be good for a packer brisket?


----------

